# Casting Resins other than Polyester



## BRobbins629 (Jun 8, 2006)

Has anyone done casting with resins other than polyester which has too offensive an odor for me to work with.  I have tried a few epoxies and they work okay, but appear to be a little softer, do not polish to as high a gloss and sometimes form a small dimple where the clip touches.  I have started to cast mother of pearl inlays into the resins, love the effect, but not the odor.


----------



## PenWorks (Jun 8, 2006)

Welcome to IAP Bruce. Nice pen are very sharp inlay work!

I saw your a chemist, any chance you know of a recipie for casting hard rubber or ebonite??


----------



## JimGo (Jun 8, 2006)

Bruce,
It's nice to see that you decided to join!  Welcome!

You guys need to encourage Bruce to post a pic of his recently completed, all wood pen.


----------



## Draken (Jun 8, 2006)

Welcome to the IAP Bruce.  What part of VA are you in?  There's a group of us NoVA'ers that meet up every now and then.  Great work you're doing with the inlays.  Are you cutting those on a scroll saw?

Cheers,
Draken


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jun 8, 2006)

Don't know of recipes now, but hopefully it won't be long - my search is on.



> _Originally posted by PenWorks_
> <br />Welcome to IAP Bruce. Nice pen are very sharp inlay work!
> 
> I saw your a chemist, any chance you know of a recipie for casting hard rubber or ebonite??


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jun 8, 2006)

Uploading some of my photos this evening.



> _Originally posted by JimGo_
> <br />Bruce,
> It's nice to see that you decided to join!  Welcome!
> 
> You guys need to encourage Bruce to post a pic of his recently completed, all wood pen.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jun 8, 2006)

Actually order the inlays from www.luthiersupply.com , turn a narrow mandrel on a brass tube to a calculated diameter, glue on the inlay and cast resin around it.



> _Originally posted by Draken_
> <br />Welcome to the IAP Bruce.  What part of VA are you in?  There's a group of us NoVA'ers that meet up every now and then.  Great work you're doing with the inlays.  Are you cutting those on a scroll saw?
> 
> Cheers,
> Draken


----------



## its_virgil (Jun 8, 2006)

Nice work Bruce and thanks for sharing your technique. The comma at the end of your link renders it no good. It is an easy mistake to make...I've done it numerous times. Just put a space after ".com" or remove the comma and your link will work fine.
Do a good turn daily!
Don
 a





> _Originally posted by BRobbins629_
> <br />Actually order the inlays from www.luthiersupply.com, turn a narrow mandrel on a brass tube to a calculated diameter, glue on the inlay and cast resin around it.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## thewishman (Jun 8, 2006)

Beautiful! Great idea and execution. Thank you for sharing the inlay supplier link - I just spent almost an hour reading and looking at the cool stuff on the site.


----------



## DWK5150 (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BRobbins629_
> <br />Actually order the inlays from www.luthiersupply.com , turn a narrow mandrel on a brass tube to a calculated diameter, glue on the inlay and cast resin around it.
> 
> 
> > I used to order my some of stuff from them till I located someone to get raw shell from now I cut my own inlays.


----------

